# Ants!



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

We usually have a small amount of ants in our kitchen every year come spring. Typically I spray the areas inside where they are and then start my normal exterior treatments of Talstar and Cyzmic. It usually takes care of the problem quickly. This year its barely out a dent in the problem inside. I've been spraying Temprid inside and also gel and granular bait. I have PT Phantom II coming to try as well. Does anyone have any other recommendations? I think I'm dealing with sugar ants. Very small black ants.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I usually get same ants early in the season. I sprinkle Maxforce granular bait outside around the perimeter of the house and they are gone inside a week. Have you been putting the bait inside or out?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've been using that same bait (and a gel) inside only


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I put ant baits outside on either sides of entries to the house early spring. For example, two on opposites sides of front door, two at backyard entry, two outside of garage, etc. I have good results from Spectracide Ant Shield Outdoor Killing Stakes.

For carpenter ants, use AMDRO 24 oz. Ant Block Home Perimeter Ant Bait.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I gave up on ant bait a long time ago. There were times when the ants ate it and other times when it was just ignored. It was too inconsistent to be useful.

I switched to Taurus SC with the same active ingredient as the Maxforce bait and do a foundation application each spring. It's got the same benefit as Maxforce, it kills the entire nest but is much more reliable than the bait. BTW, the biggest problem here is with carpenter ants and this stuff handles them nicely.

I addition, I get these giant ant hills in the lawn. A single short squirt from the sprayer is enough to wipe out the nest before it becomes a problem. Usually, with other pesticides, the nest just moves somewhere else and I end up playing wack-a-mole with these giant ant hills. Taurus SC completely wipes them out.


----------

